# Bottle seals... Heat-shrink or foam pressure? Both?



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

hmmmm you're making me think I may be living dangerously! As I retail all my honey myself, I don't use any seals. Never really had any problem at farmer's markets or out my door. Except I do use shrink wrap seals on the cork sealed Muth jars when I have those. Just to minimize probability of cork coming loose and making a mess.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

BeeCurious said:


> I'm rather fond of the pressure seals



Those are the ones I us...:thumbsup:


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I use both. The heat seals on the glass bottles and the pressure seals on the plastic ones. I don't use a lot of plastic...I don't like plastic much, so I don't have a lot of experience. The heat seals take a while longer but they make a statement that the jar is protected.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I use both. Lids with foam seals are easy to come by. The shrink seals are easy to add with a blow dryer.

It depends A LOT on your market. I have seniors approach me about filling up mayonnaise jars, etc. that they bring, which I don't do. (This is like waving a red flag, asking inspectors to target you.) But if it bothers them, I offer a discount, for buying my bottle.

I use plastic, but I sell to lots of people who have kids, and if they have concerns about plastic, they also understand about breakable items, like glass jars.

In a casual rural setting, you might be able to skip the seals. If your customers are more urban, they will feel better with the seals. And in any event, the rural customers prefer chunk honey, with comb in the jar, to tell them it's "real", "pure" honey, vs. seals.

Just be sure you figure these costs into your price, which ever way you go!

Summer


----------

